# Building supplier



## Domkarlos (Nov 18, 2012)

Hi all

I am looking for a building/timber supplier in Ibiza, can anyone help.

Thanks


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

Domkarlos said:


> Hi all
> 
> I am looking for a building/timber supplier in Ibiza, can anyone help.
> 
> Thanks


We use a company called BigMat. 

It looks like they are also in Ibiza (San Antonio)

BIG MAT - Provincias

They sell most building supplies


----------



## Domkarlos (Nov 18, 2012)

Hi Dunworkin

Thanks very much for that, do you know of any others? I have been contracted to build a tree house out there and normally when we work abroad we take our own timber and supplies but this time I would like to try and source it all localy, could you give me an idea on price, for eg a metre of 6 x 2.

Thanks again


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

Domkarlos said:


> Hi Dunworkin
> 
> Thanks very much for that, do you know of any others? I have been contracted to build a tree house out there and normally when we work abroad we take our own timber and supplies but this time I would like to try and source it all localy, could you give me an idea on price, for eg a metre of 6 x 2.
> 
> Thanks again


Sorry, I do not know of any others. We do not live on Ibiza. I only suggested BigMat because we have one here and I saw that they were also on Ibiza.

Also, cannot help with prices.

Try Google search, you may find somewhere. You can then email them for prices

Sorry I can't be more help. Maybe someone else will come along with more information.


----------



## Domkarlos (Nov 18, 2012)

Thats been a great help, thanks


----------

